# Tri Test 400



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a quick update - been on this for 4 weeks so far and comparing to my normal test product I take Testoviron (250mg)

Tri test 2 shots per week = 800mg test p/w

Testoviron 2 shots per weel = 500mg test p/w

So far I would stay I get better results on Testoviron then Tri Test by far Goes to show that UG labs are not up to standard maybe some of there products work but I was expecting much more out of Tri Test 400 oh well we live and learn.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh the magical properties of pharma gear(!) 

Get it tested mate and if it is PC's Tri Test then it will indeed have 800mg of various test esters in it, adding up to more raw test than is in your phrma stuff.

So if something is not working right, then I'd look at other aspects of your training and diet TBH.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep it's the ProChem one, diet and training all ok same what I would do when I take Pharam gear


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Must be the magic then.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of gains were you expecting in 4 weeks when shooting long esters? It's still early days yet mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just because you haven't got what you expected in "4wks" doesn't automatically mean that UGL's aren't up to standard.

That would be your standard i guess??


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Tri Test 400, not used it yet but I'll be running it next cycle. At the mo I'm using the Tri Sus 250 with some good results. It will get there!! :thumbup1:


----------



## 42inchesofmeat (Nov 18, 2008)

iv just started on the pro chem tri test 400 and im just wondering wot i can expect out of it?


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

that will be down to your diet and lifting and rest and pct and well i could go on and on but basicly gains are down to the person.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love these type of post's...

"i am on Blah Blah and i have not got what i expected" or "what can i expect on Blah Blah"

you are comparing two different blends one is a two estered mix with Prop/Ethanate (testoviron) which will hit you around 10days maybe sooner because of the prop ester

the other has 3 esters Enthante/Cyp/Deconate which at the very earliest will start to work at 10-14 days the whole 400 will be nearly 3 weeks to start....

this above would apply to any lab not just Pro-Chem....

with all this being said Diet controls gains, i weigh and detail all my food on a daily basis yet i could not say i eat the same for one cycle to another so i am surprised you have said that your diet is the same as when you was using pharmacy gear??

to 42inchesofmeat your gains as i said above will be controlled mainly by diet get this sorted and you will gain...


----------

